# Employee days off



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

tutone said:


> I live in Colorado and grow weed in the winter months to pay the bills, just like everyone.


I just realized why I love the great state of Colorado.:thumbsup:

How many guys do you have that you are writing an Employee Handbook?

I have enough stuff to worry about without having to put down in writing all of the things I expect from my guys/girl.
Beyond that, I like to reserve the right to fly off the handle and change my mind at any time regarding.....just about anything.


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

We have 8 full time employees during peak season. I have to write an employee handbook. When you fire someone for example, they can sue you for wrong doing if it wasn't in the handbook. I fired one employee for not showing up, no-call, no-show for a week. 2 months later he filed unemployment. I tried to fight it and lost because I didn't have an employee handbook that said 'no-call, no-show' is grounds for termination. The employee claimed as 1/2 of the people in this thread are claiming that he was under the impression that he could show up or not show up as he deemed. Which is the main point of this thread. Can employees show up and take off whenever they feel like it? According to this thread the answer is Yes. But then again most of the guys here sit around in forums rather than working, yet still trying to get to the bottom of this matter.

And by handbook I mean just like 5 pages of typed rules for them to sign and keep a copy of. 



BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I just realized why I love the great state of Colorado.:thumbsup:
> 
> How many guys do you have that you are writing an Employee Handbook?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Working for a nazi is not on the bucket list for most solid hands. We have extremely low turnover, i plan to keep it that way. Not getting in their personal business is probably going a long way with that. We take care of them the way they take care of us. They are not equals in any terms.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

obviously they cant come and go as they please. 
you need to give notice before taking a day off


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

Please no racist comments, I don't want this tread getting axed.



Jaws said:


> Working for a nazi is not on the bucket list for most solid hands. We have extremely low turnover, i plan to keep it that way. Not getting in their personal business is probably going a long say with that. We take care of them the way they take care of us. They are not equals in any terms.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tutone said:


> Please no racist comments, I don't want this tread getting axed.


I am the axe, hoss. Or one of them. 

There aint a biggoted bone in my body so i please point out the offensive term?


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

Calling someone a Nazi is derogatory and offensive 



Jaws said:


> I am the axe, hoss.
> 
> There aint a biggoted bone in my body so i please point out the offensive term?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

We offer five days paid vacation, new years, memorial day, labor day, Thanksgiving and Christmas. But somewhere we always throw in 4th of July. If they want Friday after Thanksgiving its unpaid, but some like to do black Friday shopping. I'd rather internet shop. We also give a week paid time off. It can be used as a pre scheduled vacation or sick day to supplement your short hour check., or you can just collect another check once a year when your employment date comes around if you haven't used it. We also offer a $100 bonus for punctual attendance every quarter. Its easy to schedule when everyones there. There are also those "i'm sick" texts early in the morning, those make me flip out. But they give me a heads up to wait till the afternoon to see if the guys finish that day so i know if they can make it to tomorrows job or are they gonna be at todays job tomorrow also. I will tell in advanced when we have days when we NEED a full crew based on the job were doing that day. But I have enough employees that on most days we can work and finish a daily task if we are a guy short. Two sides of the coin, if your getting sick schedule a doctors appt. and let me know your not gonna be there, but if you get the flu over night I also understand you shouldn't be at work cause your gonna spread the sickness and then you have a real issue with lots of people being sick. It's a give and take with employees, even though I haven't taken a vacation since fall of 2013. I find myself the boss who has a company that I work for, instead of a company that works for me. I find this to be a great challenge. Somewhere I heard a boss might not be the smartest person in the company but he/she got to the position by working the hardest.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

tutone said:


> We have 8 full time employees during peak season. I have to write an employee handbook. When you fire someone for example, they can sue you for wrong doing if it wasn't in the handbook. I fired one employee for not showing up, no-call, no-show for a week. 2 months later he filed unemployment. I tried to fight it and lost because I didn't have an employee handbook that said 'no-call, no-show' is grounds for termination. The employee claimed as 1/2 of the people in this thread are claiming that he was under the impression that he could show up or not show up as he deemed. Which is the main point of this thread. Can employees show up and take off whenever they feel like it? According to this thread the answer is Yes. But then again most of the guys here sit around in forums rather than working, yet still trying to get to the bottom of this matter.
> 
> And by handbook I mean just like 5 pages of typed rules for them to sign and keep a copy of.


Sure is a crazy world when you can't fire someone for no-call...no-shows.

There is the rub for you.

Living in a state where you can grow weed, also means you live in a state where a judge wouldn't laugh his little arse out of the courtroom.

I can surely see why this would lead you to write a Handbook.
Good luck with that (I am useless to you with this one).

Now I'll deal with your other "problem".

Most of the guys here......you might not be qualified to carry their tool bags.
Most of the guys here.......are sincerely here to HELP YOU.
Most of the guys here......may have dealt with this exact issue and have effective, experience and results driven examples of how to solve your problem.

*Most of the guys here......deserve a bit of respect.

Show them some......and you will receive the same.*
(kinda ironic....isn't it)

Take it easy.......don't take it personally.
It's counterproductive.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tutone said:


> Calling someone a Nazi is derogatory and offensive


I didnt call anyone a nazi. I stated my opinion. Nazi is not a word this forum censored.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

tutone said:


> Please no racist comments, I don't want this tread getting axed.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I just realized why I love the great state of Colorado.:thumbsup:
> 
> How many guys do you have that you are writing an Employee Handbook?
> 
> ...


If you have more than 5 employees you need one here.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

If it makes you feel better my employee handbook is around 10-11 Pages.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Fk it. Im taking tomorrow off...


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

Can you please share the section in your employee handbook about days off?



BamBamm5144 said:


> If it makes you feel better my employee handbook is around 10-11 Pages.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Fk it. Im taking tomorrow off...


You can, that's why you're the boss.

I'm taking this whole week off.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Fk it. Im taking tomorrow off...


Tomorrow IS Texas Independence Day!


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh your buddies getting married and you're dogs sick, perfect no need for the company to make money this week. Let me know if we're still in business or not when you feel like it or not.



BamBamm5144 said:


> You can, that's why you're the boss.
> 
> I'm taking this whole week off.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tutone said:


> Oh your buddies getting married and you're dogs sick, perfect no need for the company to make money this week. Let me know if we're still in business or not when you feel like it or not.


Hes been in business a while. I imagine he will stay that way as long as he chooses to.

I took a week off to go hunting last month. I made money the whole time, my partner sold a job and my employees kept the jobs running smooth.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

tutone said:


> Can you please share the section in your employee handbook about days off?


Attendance, in addition to being essential to the efficient operation of a team, is also a factor in measuring your overall performance. You are expected to report to your supervisor a minimum of one week in advance before the start of your scheduled work day if you expect to be absent from work. Excessive absenteeism for a full-time employee is more than six occurrences of absences within a rolling 12-month calendar year, except for unusual circumstances. An occurrence is defined as an absence of one or more days for an unapproved reason. Absences resulting from an approved leave are not counted as occurrences. You are expected to be at the job site ready to start at the scheduled time. Should your arrival at work be unduly delayed, you must notify your supervisor. Each instance of tardiness will be considered an occurrence. In certain situations, your supervisor or the owner may request a physician's statement prior to allowing you to return to work.

*Now if only I followed through on that...*


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> My dog comes waaaaaay before your lousy company.


Waaaaaaaaayyyyy.

Wayyyyy.

Way.

Truth is though.....I would say we are mostly a group of independent-minded individuals.

Why else would we be doing this, instead of manning a cubicle somewhere and participating in Casual Fridays ("yay, I can wear a sweater vest") and captaining the company BBQ Team?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> You don't sound like a good boss Tommy. Don't you like dogs, MILF's and cougars?
> 
> Still pissed off about Jenny?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nice 80's reference.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I could care less what the day off is for, as long is I get a few days notice. Being sick (or your dog being sick/injured) is about the only valid reason for short notice.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Does the truth hurt, you run your ship like a nazi dictator


Only 202 more posts and he's all mine......:jester:


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

Correct I'm not a good boss. Never wanted to be a nice boss either. Who's Jenny?



Anti-wingnut said:


> You don't sound like a good boss Tommy. Don't you like dogs, MILF's and cougars?
> 
> Still pissed off about Jenny?


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

What would be the purpose of having an employee in the first place if not to make me money?



A&E Exteriors said:


> If you aren't making money that is YOUR problem, not theirs


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tutone said:


> Correct I'm not a good boss. Never wanted to be a nice boss either. Who's Jenny?


I have her phone number if you want it. I got her number on the wall


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

tutone said:


> Correct I'm not a good boss. Never wanted to be a nice boss either. Who's Jenny?


There's your problem. You can't hang on to good workers because any hand worth a crap doesn't have to put up with an A-Hole. A good hand will have another (better) job in 15 minutes. And he won't have to put up with a nazi.


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

I run my ship like a Japanese businessman, Zen style. In Japan business comes first before dog, Mom, girlfriend, buddy, etc... In this country work is at the bottom of the list according to most of the posters (posers) here. 



A&E Exteriors said:


> Does the truth hurt, you run your ship like a nazi dictator


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Waaaaaaaaayyyyy.
> 
> Wayyyyy.
> 
> ...


Biff...is that you?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

tutone said:


> Correct I'm not a good boss. Never wanted to be a nice boss either. Who's Jenny?



Go smoke a couple of doobies and chill out....:whistling


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

tutone said:


> Correct I'm not a good boss. Never wanted to be a nice boss either. Who's Jenny?


What are you, like twelve?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTdTwcmxyo


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

867-5309 (Sorry Mike.....we all "have her number".....well, almost all)


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

tutone said:


> I run my ship like a Japanese businessman, Zen style. In Japan business comes first before dog, Mom, girlfriend, buddy, etc... In this ****-ry work is at the bottom of the list according to most of the posters (posers) here.


Only one problem there....you ain't in Japan Toto.


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

I live in the mountains of Colorado. The biggest reason people leave is to move back home, like to Iowa cause they don't like the mountains. Another reason people quit is they don't need to work they are trust funders. 4 of my 8 employees have been with me for over a decade. I've never paid anyone less than $15/hr. They also get paid $0.50/mile to drive from home to job plus hotels, meals, etc... No ones ever quit because the pay wasn't good. I'm moving back to Iowa or it's too cold or too high up are more like the reasons for quitting.




66 Shelby said:


> There's your problem. You can't hang on to good workers because any hand worth a crap doesn't have to put up with an A-Hole. A good hand will have another (better) job in 15 minutes. And he won't have to put up with a nazi.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

tutone said:


> I'm just writing our employee handbook 2015


What for?:banghead::banghead:

They won't be around long....


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm not Jewish or German either and this isn't WWII so why all the racist comments here?



Robie said:


> Only one problem there....you ain't in Japan Toto.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

tutone said:


> I've never paid anyone less than $15/hr.


Nor more that $16


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Go smoke a couple of doobies and chill out....:whistling


Ahh, airplane.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tutone said:


> I'm not Jewish or German either and this isn't WWII so why all the racist comments here?


Didn't you just call my country a disrespectful name. It's so bad I don't want to repeat it, because I gave my word I would not use foul language anymore on this site.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's a great one that JUST happened! 

This is the text I just got (We are planning to start a large siding project tomorrow morning)

" (1/2) Wondering what your thoughts are still for tomorrow and rest of the week looks like a wash if we work Monday I'll be losing money vs my unemployment and child support"

I reply - Sounds like a personal problem.

He responds with a picture of a letter he got for a Dr. Appt he needs to be at 10am tmrw. 

Ahh gotta love it.

Thinking of.doing what Jaws did. Get rid of the least productive employees and Sub contract most of it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Duh?
> 
> Sitting Bulltoto.
> 
> ...


How could you forget Tonto pocahontas


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

tutone said:


> I'm not talking about history, I'm talking bout the present. I had a Japanese worker once, never asked for a day off. He quit because he was also a pro snowboarder and went to South America once the season got going down there.


I'm just playing around man.

Don't take my jabs too seriously. (these other savages......I can't vouch for:whistling)

I'll hate myself for it tomorrow......but I'm a sensitive guy (really....ask around).

I wish I had a whole crew of Japanese workers. Throw in a few concubines and I will have found nirvana.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> How could you forget Tonto pocahontas


I didn't...

She was a sell-out anyway.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmm.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

LogCabin said:


> Darn, my other profile 'tutone' just got banned from the forum for supposedly saying something derogatory on this thread. I'm the one who started this thread. WTF? Did anyone else get banned today? Seems like pretty strict guidelines here.
> 
> Please don't ban me for using the word '*****'. It is not derogatory. I'm a log home maintenance professional and 'chinking' is the process of sealing log homes. '*****' is the material that we use. A 'chinker' is the person who does the work.
> 
> Don't ban me fool! This is the second time you've done this to me.


You know when you get banned you don't go and open another account and complain about it.

Bye.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> You know when you get banned you don't go and open another account and complain about it.
> 
> Bye.


From what I saw here a banning was not justified. The guy was catching a lot of crap, some of it deserved, and fought back. For that he gets the boot.

Smacks a little too cliquish for comfort


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

You guys are a trip! I would love to see the uncensored edition of this thread This website is better than any T.V. show.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> From what I saw here a banning was not justified. The guy was catching a lot of crap, some of it deserved, and fought back. For that he gets the boot.
> 
> Smacks a little too cliquish for comfort


He was previously banned and came back under another name. That's not allowed. Then he touts that he got banned under another name. strike 3.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> He was previously banned and came back under another name. That's not allowed. Then he touts that he got banned under another name. strike 3.


I watched the second and third banning. You need new glasses ump. The second did not deserve a ban, hence the third would not have happened.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE=Anti-wingnut;2576386]I watched the second and third banning. You need new glasses ump. The second did not deserve a ban, hence the third would not have happened.[/QUOTE]

Lots of stuff gets edited that you can't see. Regardless, you get a time out and you make a new profile and come out then you will get banned permanently. He got banned last year under another name also.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Lots of stuff gets edited that you can't see.


I doubt that was the case here. Pretty much watched all his posts.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I watched the second and third banning. You need new glasses ump. The second did not deserve a ban, hence the third would not have happened.


I don't need new glasses. You don't see what we see.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I doubt that was the case here. Pretty much watched all his posts.



But the point is he shouldn't have been here. He was banned from the forum prior to today.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

You guys are all making excuses for acting like bullies that beat up an outsider. Good for you. I gave him crap too, but I don't need to hide behind some rules to justify myself. He was baited and then booted.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We're done here.


----------

